# Ruth Commentary by Iain M. Duguid



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 10, 2008)

I cannot recommend this commentary enough. It is brilliant and I love the conversational style of its composition. Great Stuff.

100% Awesome.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 10, 2008)

Where can one purchase it without sending a credit/debit card number electronically? Living in Africa, it's not safe for me to purchase on-line but I can send a check and a stateside address of someone who will hand-carry it to me.


----------



## Quickened (Apr 11, 2008)

i was actually wondering about this. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------

